# Orange County - Anything besides Anaheim/Hawthorne?



## dbsanders (Jul 9, 2016)

My wife just signed up a couple weeks ago. She only sees blocks in these two areas. We were hoping for Irvine. Does she just have to wait and get lucky? Is Irvine harder to come by?


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

I assume ur talking about logistics. There is a logistics warehouse in Irvine so maybe she must have signed up to the wrong warehouse. You only get blocks from the warehouse u signed up for. You can change to the one in Irvine. Just talk to the warehouse supervisor about it.


----------



## dbsanders (Jul 9, 2016)

I don't think she picked any particular warehouse, and she hasn't done any blocks yet. Maybe she should contact Amazon about it.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

If shes getting blocks from Anaheim, that means she picked that warehouse when she signed up. On the app, go to home>update my availability>click on any grey dot, under "area", you'll see the city name and the code DLA#.


----------



## dbsanders (Jul 9, 2016)

When I click on a date with a dot, I see her availability is set. The area says "Irinve (DLA9)". Just haven't seen any offers for Irvine yet, only Anaheim and Hawthorne so far. From what I read, maybe it's just hard to get blocks from DLA9.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

dbsanders said:


> When I click on a date with a dot, I see her availability is set. The area says "Irinve (DLA9)". Just haven't seen any offers for Irvine yet, only Anaheim and Hawthorne so far. From what I read, maybe it's just hard to get blocks from DLA9.


So shes in the right warehouse already. I can tell from working at the Irvine prime now warehouse, its been very slow or just a lot of people working here. Blocks are super hard to get so logistics is probably same.


----------



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

I had 8 blocks as reserved offers from last Friday for Irvine warehouse this week. Too bad I am like 40 miles away. Turned those down though.


----------



## dbsanders (Jul 9, 2016)

She actually saw an offer for Irvine yesterday in the app, so I guess she's ok. She got push notifications on the Anaheim/Hawthorne offers, but not for Irvine. Maybe they just notify on the harder-to-fill offers.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

dbsanders said:


> She actually saw an offer for Irvine yesterday in the app, so I guess she's ok. She got push notifications on the Anaheim/Hawthorne offers, but not for Irvine. Maybe they just notify on the harder-to-fill offers.


Chance is she is one of many that didn't receive email from Flex saying she can see/accept/decline offers from surrounding warehouses as well as her assigned WH.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

Could be worse. I live in Long Beach, and when I try to select an area to work in my only option is Riverside. Guess I'm not going to be doing Flex after all!


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Patience.


----------

